# Wife wants me to talk dirty during sex



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

So my wife wants me to talk dirty during sex, however I really do not know what she wants. She is not a real foul mouthed person and we do not have unusual sex, so what does she want? Does she want me to say things like, "Take that **** *****" or "Suck it like the little ***** you are."
Any female response would be appreciated as I am in need of opinions. She is into words and I am into the physical act. The most intense sex we have is doggystyle while I may pull her hair and slap her fine ass as I do it. So with this in mind what does she want me to say before or during? She will also make comments like....we will be having sex and one of our kids will knock on the door, and she will say..."I thought you said your wife was out of town?" My spouse is really subdued and not erotic but I think she would like something in regard to dirty talk however I know not what to do without maybe overdoing it. 
What are some statements that may satisfy her during sex?


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I would start by asking her.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Often they would like to hear you talk dirty about how they are getting you worked up and how you need them, badly and how you need to use them, that you've crossed a line and you need to do what you are going to do.

Fill in your own words, but build it around you want them, you need to f them, and you are going to take what you need and want.

Throw in a few comments about they body feeling real good and working you OP, and you've got a start.

Find a pose you like the way she looks in and tell her that she really got to you when she was doing X - for instance when she was stretched out with her arms infront of her on the bed and you could see her hips, as$ and back laid out elegantly and erotically in front of you.

Doesn't hurt to tell her that its good you didn't see her like this when you were 17 or you'd have spent that year in HS hiding a tent pole and taking care if things 3-4 times a day just to be polite in public.


----------



## Forever Me (May 20, 2013)

You say she is into words, while you are into the physical act. Do you say anything at all? My husband isn't very vocal, so little things go a long way coming from him. A "your so sexy" "I love your _____", little things are nice to hear. I personally don't want to be called a s**t or anything. Not my speed at all. Once he quoted a movie by saying "Take it all you dirty girl" in mid act. I stopped dead in my tracks, turned around and was like "WTF did you just really say that?". So... the right words are important. It can make or break the moment. 

The comment about your "wife being out of town" makes me think she is down for some role playing. Maybe a little spice added in now and then would be fun. A wig, a little story to go with it. Learn to roll with what she says "She wasn't supposed to be back for another 3 days, be quiet, i'll get rid of her" then answer the kid and tell your "lover" you told your wife you didn't feel well so she went to the store, and you only have 20 minutes till she gets back.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What did you say or do when she said "I thought you said your wife was out of town"?

Also, do you tell her verbally how much you desire her body, compliment her in ways that are borderline vulgar, etc? Like do you frequently say "show me" and motion to her boobs and expect her to whip up her shirt? You could start with stuff like that, if you don't already.

My husband talks to me in a sexual way, all the time and I love it. And I mean just day to day banter and talk.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

You are lucky Huzzah. I wish my wife could step outside of her box and talk dirty in the heat of the moment. I have tried it, but it is just not in her personality. I think it can be very sexy when it has an "edge" to it. Enjoy it!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

So dependant on the people involved, you need to communicate with her more to find out.

Got to say I love dirty talk, sexting etc but like a pp said it has to be about how much he wants me and how I turn him on. If he called me a **** or anything else derogatory it would be a major turn off.
It can be a very sexy and powerful feeling to hear how much you turn someone on.


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> What did you say or do when she said "I thought you said your wife was out of town"?
> 
> Also, do you tell her verbally how much you desire her body, compliment her in ways that are borderline vulgar, etc? Like do you frequently say "show me" and motion to her boobs and expect her to whip up her shirt? You could start with stuff like that, if you don't already.
> 
> My husband talks to me in a sexual way, all the time and I love it. And I mean just day to day banter and talk.


Well when she said it I kinda ignored it in fear ruining the moment. I am afraid of ruining the moment by saying something that is not in the same ballpark as she is thinking. We don't talk dirty at all really. I have never even referred to her goods as a pu$$y before. Even though when she asks me what I wanna eat when we are in the kitchen...inside I am saying I wanna eat her ***** and toss her up on the counter and go to town...however I do not say it. I just say...."Well I can think of something" then I may proceed to the counter thing. I am really at a loss for what she wants. She has brought this subject up before and I have asked what she wants but she really doesn't say much but "I married you because you were the creative one" So I am stuck with my own thoughts and do not wanna turn her off by saying something like some have mentioned in this forum.


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

Holland said:


> So dependant on the people involved, you need to communicate with her more to find out.
> 
> Got to say I love dirty talk, sexting etc but like a pp said it has to be about how much he wants me and how I turn him on. If he called me a **** or anything else derogatory it would be a major turn off.
> It can be a very sexy and powerful feeling to hear how much you turn someone on.


She has said things just before bending over like..."Ok show me who's the boss" so at that point as we are doin it what could I say? What am I to take from that statement?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

What are you asking us???? She is the one with the desire. ASK HER!!!


----------



## Mr Right (Oct 5, 2013)

Huzzah said:


> She has said things just before bending over like..."Ok show me who's the boss" so at that point as we are doin it what could I say? What am I to take from that statement?


You are a lucky man. When she said "okay show me who's the boss" I would have started and while we were at it I would have looked her in the eyes and asked her "do you like this boss" and "so who's the boss". I use to love asking my old GF when we were doing it "where do you want me to cum" just the hear her say (in that moaning trembling voice) "in me". It's a real turn on.

It sounds to me like your wife wants to be dominated a little.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Huzzah said:


> She has said things just before bending over like..."Ok show me who's the boss" so at that point as we are doin it what could I say? What am I to take from that statement?


"I'll show you who the boss is, how's that feel. Feels awesome to me. I love the feel of your P***y. 

Basically what ever is running through your head while the two of you are having sex (assuming she is running through your head) will be fine. Start mild by responding to things she is already saying. If you say something she doesn't like, make a mental note and move on. She wants you to do this and knows its not your thing. It's doubtful she is expecting perfection first time out. Be creative. I whisper things in my wife's ear while kissing her neck. I makes her crazy. 

BTW I just started doing this a month or so ago because my wife complained that I was too quiet when we made love. Doing this turned something loose in my wife and sex is way better now. From what your saying about your wife, I beleive you will get excellent results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Even simple stuff like, "I love to f**k you. You're so hot," can put someone over the top. It doesn't have to sound like a cheap porn film. Tell her how good your d**k feels indie her wet p***y or how much her aroma and taste turns her on.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Maybe you could ask her to show you what she means by talking dirty and that might give you an idea what she is looking for.

I wouldn't think she was looking for degradation (of course what would I know about what she wants) so I wouldn't lead with telling her to take that or calling her a ***** or anything.

You feel so good, you make me so hard, I love ****ing you, you're so wet for me, I'm going to slow stroke you, etc.

Miss Scarlett needs a shower now.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

With Halloween coming up, you have the best opportunity to maximize this!

Have a date at the costume shop! Go eat dinner before, and at table, bring up the new date idea: "Let's set the stage for that dirty-talk you asked for!" 

While eating, in a non-sexual environment, play 'pick the phrase'. It's a lot like literally pulling words out of a hat. You can announce which ones you'd like, she can too. Let that lead to the circumstances in which you'd say these (role-playing, a hint she dropped bigger than sh!t with the "I thought your wife was out of town" line.)

Then go to the Halloween store, point out the costumes (and scene ideas) you like, and flirt. Whisper a little dirty talk into her ear: it's all about how she turns you on, taking risks with her, and building the sexual tension. If she's anything like me, it's not about degradation or reducing her to a body part. Instead, it's about how _her_ parts and brain and energy get you going.

Then go home and do a few of those things.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

No magic formula here. Just make a point of verbalizing the truth as you see it when you are in the midst of "relations."

As you take her bra off, tell her how much you love to suck those tata's. Soft skin? Tell her it's so smooth that you're going to kiss it all over. In short, identify some lusty thought that's rolling through your mind, verbalize it - and then do it. 

Chances are she will return your verbal volleys with something a tad more direct and graphic, giving you license to push the verbal envelope on the next round. 

She just wants to hear that you have passion for her. If you do, your voice becomes just another tool (in addition to your eyes, your tongue and other parts  ) that you can use to communicate that she turns you on. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Man, please talk to her. She put the "Open for Business" sign out there......... and you're just walking past it!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife rarely talks dirty but sometimes in the intense heat she does and I love it....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is more an "into the act" over talking in bed type...sometimes I wish for more.....he does surprise me a little but it's more after I say something..... I feel a woman wants you to go on about what you WANT TO DO TO HER, how her body makes you feel... none of this has to be dis-respectful in any way...but it can he highly erotic... 

I would think in your head...the thoughts are already there...being lustfully turned on & enjoying the act...you just aren't used to verbalizing them... is this true? 

I know my husband thinks them but seems to be stuck on just going along the silent script much of the time. They have books written for this , may seem silly to some, but anything to up the FIRE in the bedroom... I found an article ....hand tailored for your question here - just for MEN...

Talking Dirty In Bed - AskMen


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is more an "into the act" over talking in bed type...sometimes I wish for more.....he does surprise me a little but it's more after I say something..... I feel a woman wants you to go on about what you WANT TO DO TO HER, how her body makes you feel... none of this has to be dis-respectful in any way...but it can he highly erotic...
> 
> I would think in your head...the thoughts are already there...being lustfully turned on & enjoying the act...you just aren't used to verbalizing them... is this true?
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to me as far as being quiet during sex, thanks for the link.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

She wants you to talk dirty to her? Good man. 

You could ask her what she'd like and go with it or she may just want you to take the initiative and go for it without asking her.

Wish my wifee talked dirty......not happening, so you enjoy.:smthumbup:


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Grab one of her titties, and squeeze it and tell her "spread your legs you *****". Then slam her down on the bed, on her back, and grab both her theighs and yank them open, and then slam your tongue on her clit making sure you cup her ass with your hands. Then as you take a breathe, tell her "how do you like that you *****".

Or something like that. Watch some crud pornos for inspiration.

Oh, and slap her ass twice, and as you tongue her butt hole, tell her "how do you like them apples, you *****".


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> Grab one of her titties, and squeeze it and tell her "spread your legs you *****". Then slam her down on the bed, on her back, and grab both her theighs and yank them open, and then slam your tongue on her clit making sure you cup her ass with your hands. Then as you take a breathe, tell her "how do you like that you *****".
> 
> Or something like that. Watch some crud pornos for inspiration.
> 
> Oh, and slap her ass twice, and as you tongue her butt hole, tell her "how do you like them apples, you *****".


Yuk, just yuk. OP if this is new to you please think twice about the advice in this quote.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> Grab one of her titties, and squeeze it and tell her "spread your legs you *****". Then slam her down on the bed, on her back, and grab both her theighs and yank them open, and then slam your tongue on her clit making sure you cup her ass with your hands. Then as you take a breathe, tell her "how do you like that you *****".
> 
> Or something like that. Watch some crud pornos for inspiration.
> 
> Oh, and slap her ass twice, and as you tongue her butt hole, tell her "how do you like them apples, you *****".


Actually please ignore this advice. It's too far too fast, is way outside your envelope and would probably piss her off. Don't try acting almost anything you see in a porno unless you know for certain that is what she wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Where is the troll emoticon for Mr. Crude?


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

TikiKeen said:


> Where is the troll emoticon for Mr. Crude?


Crude?!? I was being PC, man....now you hurt my feelings....goes off to sulk....slams door...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

WalterWhite said:


> Crude?!? I was being PC, man....now you hurt my feelings....goes off to sulk....slams door...


:lol:

Little steps and gage her response. Reading a book for ideas sounds great. If its too mild she will ask for more. If too much you will be able to tell by her body language. 

Asking her what she wants you to say or to rate your performance may not be the best move. What ever you say, make it something that is inspired by something about her. After getting started, you will be inspired.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WalterWhite said:


> Grab one of her titties, and squeeze it and tell her "spread your legs you *****". Then slam her down on the bed, on her back, and grab both her theighs and yank them open, and then slam your tongue on her clit making sure you cup her ass with your hands. Then as you take a breathe, tell her "how do you like that you *****".
> 
> Or something like that. Watch some crud pornos for inspiration.
> 
> Oh, and slap her ass twice, and as you tongue her butt hole, tell her "how do you like them apples, you *****".


Oh that was great..:rofl:....I think my husband would have to have brain injury to pull this off... but I'd welcome it!


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Whatever you do, whatever you say... make sure you you say it with confidence - perhaps a hint of arrogance. If you are timid, it will not have the same effect. Practice in the mirror - you can say it quietly, just make sure you put the bass in your voice and don't waiver.
Start slow - but be a bit forceful. Sounds like that is something you and she are not used to. 

Then, enjoy the ride - and as Tex said, push the envelope a little...
When she is taking a shower, walk in the bathroom, open the shower curtain and stare - slowly develop a smirk then touch yourself...
I think you will be surprised at what she likes if she is ASKING you to be a little freaky.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

When my husband and I make love, we communicate constantly. We know each others fantasies and desires, many of which are very intense and some may call "nasty". But it is just him & I in our own world of pleasure.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Honestly, hearing things like "I wanna f**k you so hard" sends me completely over the edge. Hearing how wanted and desired I am, hearing what physical effects I have on my H...those are just indescribably arousing.

Anyone who says 'all women can't possibly have an animal side during sex' is a liar, IMO. During sex we are equals, even with power play and power dynamics factored in. *That* is intense. 

And never forget to look her directly in the eyes as tension builds and you get her off. It will work wonders.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

"Wife wants me to talk dirty during sex "

And the problem is?


----------



## pinotnoir (Jul 13, 2013)

It depends. For me, just the act of mentioning anything at all to her is "talkin dirty." For her, her main concern is "hurry cuz the kids are up." So I guess it depends on what she wants to hear.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TikiKeen said:


> Hearing how wanted and desired I am, hearing what physical effects I have on my H...those are just indescribably arousing.


:iagree:

His tone, voice and accent turn me on and when he's descriptive, oh boy.... I mention tone because I love hearing how he can be almost breathless and powerless to the moment as much as he can be dominant and nasty (in the best possible way).

He knows me well. He reads my movements, picks up on the slightest body language for cues, and knows what to say and it's an absolute turn on for me, for both of us. Sometimes I've gently encouraged us to push the boundaries slightly in the moment and that can be exhilarating. Or funny. Then it's comedy hour but hey, its all good!

If I want to take him over the edge, it's simply a matter of whispering a naughty little something into his ear...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Huzzah said:


> She has said things just before bending over like..."Ok show me who's the boss" so at that point as we are doin it what could I say? What am I to take from that statement?


It does sound like she wants some verbal role-playing.

You could try keeping her on her toes, no I don't mean physically in a position, but if she wants you to show her who's boss, then it's on your terms yeah? So maybe you back things up a little, extend a tease, be observant to her body language and reactions, verbalise what you want and what turns you on in that moment with her, while the actions unfold to match. If she doesn't respond to this, laugh it off, switch it up. 

She wants you to be creative. 

She's indicating role-play. Explore that further with her. Maybe even outside the bedroom as part of a fun conversation.


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

you're gonna have to ask her what her idea of being talked dirty to is. Me personally I would love it if my Dh would call me HIS dirty little sl*t. Everyone has their thing, I don't mind being called a sl*t (makes me feel naughty) but call me a b*tch and you've just pi$$ed me off. lol A safe bet if you don't wanna ask her is to just tell her what you like. Your p*ssy feels so great. I love slipping my d*ck into that hot wet p*ssy.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

totallywarped said:


> you're gonna have to ask her what her idea of being talked dirty to is. Me personally I would love it if my Dh would call me HIS dirty little sl*t. Everyone has their thing, I don't mind being called a sl*t (makes me feel naughty) but call me a b*tch and you've just pi$$ed me off. lol A safe bet if you don't wanna ask her is to just tell her what you like. Your p*ssy feels so great. I love slipping my d*ck into that hot wet p*ssy.


LOL. I don't like being called a sl*t but call me a dirty b*tch and I'm very happy.

So I totally agree that if dirty talk is going to incorporate calling her names then you will have to find out what works for her.

Otherwise just describing what you are doing, what you are going to do or what you want to do in fairly crude language is probably something to try.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Perhaps Huzzah has taken our advice... haven't heard much from him on this thread...
Hopefully thats a good thing!


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

The OP probably is just trying to get some insight here, because sometimes when the spouse has to explain or tell it is not the same.

OH ....what ever you do, in the heat of the moment do NOT yell out ..." you Puck so much better then your sister or your mom"

That does not work.... at all


----------



## Huzzah (Sep 11, 2013)

Mark72 said:


> Perhaps Huzzah has taken our advice... haven't heard much from him on this thread...
> Hopefully thats a good thing!


I am back after some major change in life, however back to the subject, I did attempt a little dirty talk and she was responding to it but it was just like describing how good she felt. I am attempting to escalate the situation next time....however her and I both lack the confidence in this area, but I am going to just take charge and see what happens. I will keep you and others posted and am accepting of any advice or lines that some may share.


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

Holland said:


> So dependant on the people involved, you need to communicate with her more to find out.
> 
> Got to say I love dirty talk, sexting etc but like a pp said it has to be about how much he wants me and how I turn him on. If he called me a **** or anything else derogatory it would be a major turn off.
> It can be a very sexy and powerful feeling to hear how much you turn someone on.


Yep. I think too many guys get their dirty talk ideas from porn, which is obviously geared toward men, and not necessarily what a woman wants to hear.
I remember awhile back reading or hearing about an interview with (I think it was?) Jenny McCarthy and Donnie wahlberg where she says something about dirty talk, and how most guys do it wrong, to which he replies something along the lines of 'I don't do it wrong'. Dayum.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dominate her physically in all ways (be rough) and it will come out easily, let the animal out. Don't you ever think dirty? say those thoughts about what you would do to her. She should (might) like that

Having to ask her is okay as well, but it could turn her on more if you just acted without asking her. She told you to talk dirty so don't second think it just act and do what you feel.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

How goes it, Huzzah?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck with that!! Aside from a "That feels good" I can't say anything else.

I don't curse in day to day stuff I can't say "#itch, take this 9ick" it's almost laughable to talk that way to me.

Thank gosh it is for my wife too!! We feed off of moans, breathing, and body language.

Toys don't hurt either!! The occassional Viagra to really put on a show  best of luck


----------

